# English Toffee



## chef boradee (Dec 9, 2004)

My favorite candy bar has always been the Heath English Toffee Bar. I've been trying to duplicate this recipe but to no avail. I just need to recipe for the toffee itself. Does anyone have a recipe for a good "English Toffee" type candy? :lips: :lips: :lips: 

Thanks

Steve


----------



## ohopal (Dec 10, 2004)

Steve,
This is the recipe I've used for 40 years

1 1/4 C granulated sugar
3/4 C butter-not oleo
1/2 t salt
1/4 C water
1/2 t baking soda
1 C chopped nuts
1 LG. Hershey Bar shredded

Cook first five ingredients to 290*
Stir in soda and 1/2 C nuts
Pour into 15"X10" pan. Spread with grated chocolate and sprinkle with 
remaining nuts. Cool and crack. 
Yield 1 1/2 pounds
Mmmmmmmmmm. So GOOD!
Bobbie


----------



## luvpie (Jun 20, 2007)

well I guess it's time to try a new recipe and this one looks like it'd be good.

thanks for posting it, will report back after it's done.


----------



## luvpie (Jun 20, 2007)

realize now I never made this. got away from me but time to get this accomplished as my stash now = a couple of tablespoons of crumbs. (my hint is to crush even more and incorporate into various frostings or batters).
love it when all ingredients are here.


----------

